# my blog



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone have decided to make a blog for myself. Ok the just in case some of you are wondering me and Gaia are no longer together. I don't feel like talking about it so leave me alone about it. Her and the kids are in a shelter witch sucks for me. thats all i feel like posting now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bummer... Sorry things have gotten to this.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Bummer... Sorry things have gotten to this.


yea you and me both. I did hang out with them this Friday and Saturday for a bit. That went good. I do have lots more to post about that. I just have not gotten around to doing so.


----------

